# Replaced starter but buzzing sound/no start sometimes



## GONoob (Jun 28, 2012)

2004 Acura TL auto, 191k
Ive had starter issues for about a month, usually I would just turn the key until she fired up. 

Yesterday I started to get a buzzing sound but was still able to crank after turning the key few times. 

Today, starter was shot so I replaced it. After I replaced it she buzzes and starts but sometimes buzzes and I would have to crank it several times for it to fire up. 

I hear the fuel pump priming so I dont think its that. Maybe ignition relay? Could you guys tell me what the problem might be and how to locate/test it? Thanks


----------



## mattech (Jun 28, 2012)

You might need to shim the starter.


----------



## GONoob (Jun 28, 2012)

mattech said:


> You might need to shim the starter.


What does that mean?


----------



## mattech (Jun 28, 2012)

GONoob said:


> What does that mean?



it means your starter is rubbing against the flywheel to tight. You can go to any parts store and get shims, which are just thin spacers that go between the starter and the bellhousing. they are very cheap, (1-5$). its atleast a place to start.


----------



## mattech (Jun 28, 2012)

Ok, well the price of them have gone up since I last needed a set, but this will give you an idea.

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...5l8?filterByKeyWord=starter&fromString=search


----------



## gunsaler111 (Jun 29, 2012)

GONoob said:


> 2004 Acura TL auto, 191k
> Ive had starter issues for about a month, usually I would just turn the key until she fired up.
> 
> Yesterday I started to get a buzzing sound but was still able to crank after turning the key few times.
> ...



Is it a buzz or rapid clicks?


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 29, 2012)

gunsaler111 said:


> Is it a buzz or rapid clicks?



+1, are you sure it isn't the battery a little weak or dirty battery connections?  That's what it sounds like to me.  Also check the battery ground cable connections on both ends to be sure they are clean and solid. And check the main power wire on the starter, make sure it is tight as well.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 29, 2012)

Oldstick said:


> +1, are you sure it isn't the battery a little weak or dirty battery connections?  That's what it sounds like to me.  Also check the battery ground cable connections on both ends to be sure they are clean and solid. And check the main power wire on the starter, make sure it is tight as well.



This.


----------



## GONoob (Jun 29, 2012)

It is definitely not the battery, its a buzzing sound that sounds very electrical coming from steering wheel area.


----------



## skiff23 (Jun 30, 2012)

I had the same problem in my truck. It was the battery. It would only do it after setting overnight or a few days. THe battery had a cell dieing, so get it checked by  pro tester.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 1, 2012)

Out of all the times that happened to me, I would say 75% of the time it was corroded battery cables and 25% it was the battery itself with a weak cell.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jul 1, 2012)

Worked on cars for many years and for some reason nobody ever wants to believe the their battery is bad...

In my experience it is the battery 75% of the time, connections 20% and some mechanical problem only about 5%


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 1, 2012)

cowhornedspike said:


> Worked on cars for many years and for some reason nobody ever wants to believe the their battery is bad...
> 
> In my experience it is the battery 75% of the time, connections 20% and some mechanical problem only about 5%



Now that you mention it, cowhorn you are right.  9 times out ten the battery.   When a cell gets weak it will usually start having trouble holding a charge over the course of several days of sitting.  Then overnight the cell may become shorted completely and the battery can't hold any charge, not enough to start the car that is.


----------



## GONoob (Jul 1, 2012)

Battery is less than 2 months old, guess I'll go get that checked out


----------



## Ricky (Jul 2, 2012)

could be starter relay switch,if your car has one


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 2, 2012)

On the bad connection thing, those cheap battery post/cable cleaner tools are not any good.  I've had to use a knife sometimes to get the connections clean.  Used on both the battery terminal and the cable end.


----------



## M80 (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you think it could have something to do with your security sys.  Check your manuel and see if it has something in there about it.  Maybe disconneting your battery done something to your security, just an idea.


----------



## Oldstick (Jul 3, 2012)

georgia357 said:


> On the bad connection thing, those cheap battery post/cable cleaner tools are not any good.  I've had to use a knife sometimes to get the connections clean.  Used on both the battery terminal and the cable end.



Plus a lot of times the trouble corrosion area is the back section where the cable conects into the battery terminal.  Sometimes I have had to take that apart and either clean or cut off the corroded cable and put on new terminals.


----------



## leoparddog (Jul 4, 2012)

Cars are systems, you need to check the parts in the system to eliminate them as possible problems.  If the battery is new and has been checked and now the starter is new, the next culprit to check is those cables.  I've had corrosion get inside the cables and have had to replace them on several vehicles over the years.

If you have someone turn the key and you wiggle the cables, does the starter begin to turn?  If so, you have a bad connection and/or bad cables.  Check both cables too.  Cables are relatively cheap.

After the battery, cables, connections and starter have been elimnated as possibles, now you have to start looking at the key switch and any security system that may be in the car.  After market security systems are notorious for causing problems.  I've had to replace key switches once or twice over the years too.

Check the manuals for your model car, see if there is a security system and what might need to be done to reset it.

Get someone to turn the key and stick your head under the dash and use your eyes and ears to try and figure out where the buzzing is coming from.  If you have an aftermarket security system, I'd recommend removing it.  

Good luck


----------

